# how much light



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi i,m fairly new to the full on planted game.

Tank specs:

Juwel record 96,
Standard internal filtration,
Modifed lights, (2*25watts + 1*18watt tube/ giving me about 3watts per gal)
Co2 injection presurised,
EI fert method,
Tetra compleat substrate,










I,m planning on upgrading my lights for t5, i like the idea of the pendent lights so some of the plants can grow out and maybe flower.

My plan is to make a box to house a couple of PC fans, ballasts, reflectors and four 24watt 22" t5 tubes (giving me 96watt at 4.3watts per gal).

what do you think to much light, is there such a thing as to much

When buying tubes what looking out for ie colour temp etc


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As far as the color temperature of your lights (K rating) there is not a lot of choices out there in T-5 lighting, at least here in the US. We are pretty much limited to 6500K or 10,000K lamps here. I would go with the 10,000K myself. I don't like the look of 6500K lights over black substrates in my tanks but it is fine in tanks without a black substrate. 

Pendant lights will give you the ability to raise or lower the light fixture theeby increaseing or decreasing the intensity of light you get into the tank. I don't think we as aquarists can get too much light into the tank since most plants are under direct sunlight in their natural habitats. That kind of lighting would be prety hard to replicate in my opinion. 

The higher the light level, the more CO2 and fertilizers you are going to use so keep that in mind. You may have to increase your EI dosages once you get the more intense T-5 lighting over your tank. You also have less room for error in a higher light tank and the T-5's add more wattage and more intensity


----------

